# How do I keep my doe from freakingout when I touch her udder



## animallover (Jun 21, 2010)

My ND freaks out when I try to touch her udder. She will buck, kick, and rear. She will not let me even get close to her udder! How do I get her to let me touch her udder?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: How do I keep my doe from freakingout when I touch her u*

Is she preggy? Most does, especially those who have never had their udder handled will be jumpy the first few months of pregnancy.

All does need to be taught manners while on the milk stand, I handle every doe's udder here, wether they are pets or milkers.
I start giving each preggers their grain on the milkstand around 2 months along, after a week of getting fed there, I start brushing them at each feeding, making sure I brush hind legs too. After a week of this, they get brushed and I start to ease my way towards the udder with my hand, if they jump around, I back off and talk to them and try again...it's a process but well worth it to have a doe that co=operates when it's time to start milking.
Even with the lesson on the stand,. I still on occasion have to give a good solid whack on the rump, after that, they realize they're up there for a reason.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: How do I keep my doe from freakingout when I touch her u*

Tie her up or put her in a milk stand....keep working with her... do this each day.... 
for not very long.......if she is as you said... really jumpy ...kicky....then ...you can smack her with your open hand ....just before the udder on the tummy area....and tell her to "quit" and say it... like you mean business...remember you are the boss.........I have some ...that unbelievably will stop by doing this... once...while others take longer........ make it a pleasant experience.... make sure... your hands aren't cold... when you work with her........ talk to her in a soft voice....when she is being good....give treats ...stop on a good note..... :wink: :thumb: good luck ....with time you will achieve your goal.... :greengrin:


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: How do I keep my doe from freakingout when I touch her u*

Keep touching it! Don't reward her bad behavior by stopping. I don't pull my hand away until my does are standing quietly. Even if we go for a rodeo.

Quiet voice, gentle touch... she will get used to it eventually. Mine are still tickly and dislike it, but a stanchion helps a lot


----------



## animallover (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: How do I keep my doe from freakingout when I touch her u*

I will try that tomarow. Thanks a lot! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: How do I keep my doe from freakingout when I touch her u*

Your welcome...keep us updated on her progress....... :wink: :hug:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: How do I keep my doe from freakingout when I touch her u*

I never mess with my goat's udders until right after they kid. It is natural instinct for them to not want that area touched before they give birth--they don't want anyone or thing taking what is meant for their babies. After they have babies they have always just stood there and let me milk them...never really had to do much training.


----------



## animallover (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: How do I keep my doe from freakingout when I touch her u*

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaa!! She won't freak out if I feed her when I touch her udder!!  :leap: :clap: :stars: :dance: I was dum not to think of that! LOL :laugh: :slapfloor: :ROFL: Thanks for the help!!! :hi5: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: How do I keep my doe from freakingout when I touch her u*

YAY!!! Thats awesome!

Most will allow you to touch them, if food is near!


----------



## 7thundersranch (Dec 20, 2010)

*Re: How do I keep my doe from freakingout when I touch her u*

COOL! Yeah, I had a doe, ironically named "Stormy", LOL! She was SOOOO naughty, doing the same thing that you were describing. I put her on the stand, then talked to her very gently, even though she was kicking and dancing. I kept my hand there and talked sweet to her until she chilled out and stood completely still. I did this while she was pregnant (first freshener), that way she would be used to me milking her without any spilled milk incident  She's one of the calmest does I have right now, so goes to show, you can train a CRAZY goat!

Is yours a Nubian?


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: How do I keep my doe from freakingout when I touch her u*

Ditto on what Liz says. Good goin'

Tom


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: How do I keep my doe from freakingout when I touch her u*

Wow now I know why my ND has been so jumpy lately. I thought all of a sudden she just decided not to like me anymore! So glad thats not the case. She is HUGE preggy right now lol! :cake:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: How do I keep my doe from freakingout when I touch her u*

How is your doe doing?


----------

